# scouted today!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Managed to go down south this morning and scout a little! got two birds to gobble twice at me about a quarter mile away on the next ridge, saw a few deer and jumped one turkey! saw a few other strutters out in a field... also saw a deer get hit two cars in front of us! not a bad day to be out either... what a beautiful day!


----------

